# Spraying Grapes



## conv52 (Mar 11, 2007)

The last 3 years I have had problems with bumble bees, wasps, and flys sucking the juice out of our grapes. They know when they are ready to harvest because thats when they move in and start their harvesting. What can I spray organicly that would keep them away? I have tried seven and liquid seven but have to really clean them good so we aren't taking in any of the chemicals. And even the seven does not keep them away that well.



Thanks for any help.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome conv52...Hope you stay awhile and find some answers to your questions....

How are your grapes doing??? Other than the bees...

Sorry I can't help you with your problem...tho I have seen wasp traps....and I have also seen some Bumble Bee traps hanging on the side Dairy Queen last year...maybe those might help.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2007)

Often, the only semi-effective way to control bees and wasps is to get rid of the hives. It can be quite difficult locating them, although wasps are fairly easily spotted. Also the location you are in and how many grape vines you have will influence your coarse of action. If you are in a residential area, there may be no good way to stop them. If you are talking about a backyard vine or two, not much will be toatally effective, but you could bag the fruit in paper bags with the corners clipped to drain.


If you have larger amounts, possibly some pyrethrins would help. They are fairly safe to mammals and very effective against a lot of insect pests. Check with a local vineyard and get some advice from them. You could also check your local agricultural extension office for advise.


----------



## conv52 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply,

We live on an acreage and I have 5 plants that have done very well due to my prunning. As far as locating the hives it wouldn't be feasable living in the country as the bumble bees and wasps are pretty much every where.


You mentioned Pyrethrins, what might this be?


----------



## conv52 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply,



They are doing quite well and are probably about 15 years old now. I am just starting to get into this wine making thing and rather enjoying it. The vines were loaded this last year but I lost so many because of the bumble bee, and wasp problems.

I may have to look into the traps you are talking about.

Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2007)

With the small amount of grapes you have every one is valuable to you. You could try bagging them to protect them before they ripen. 
Pyrethrins and Pyrethroids are naturally occuring chrysanthemum derivatives and are about as safe as you can get. That being said, be sure to follow all directions for use, protective clothing, reentry, etc.


I am not advising you to use them, only to educate you of their existence. Like I said before, get some local advice from extension agensts, garden centers, etc.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2007)

How about cheese cloth, is that feesible. I know my father used to use
it to protect his blueberry bushes from the birds and the bees. By the
way, welcome!


----------



## zonta223 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi
Had this problem so badly one year the pickers refused to pick my grapes as they were worried about being stung
Don't spray the vines what ever you do.
You may finish with unwanted and unknown residues in you wine.
Look here http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/files/pests-diseases/animals/varroa/destruction.pdf#search=%22baiting%20bees%22works a treat.
You don't have to find nests etc just follow the directions


Anton


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 10, 2007)

Does everyone spray their grapes for fungus??? Or do you all have resistant varieties???
I have one variety that gets plagued with fungus if we have a damp year....so I sprayed yesteday with a copper based powder/spray....


Last year there was no fungus problem because of the drought. Hope we do get a damp year, but so far it looks like another dry one ahead...


----------



## grapeman (May 10, 2007)

Spray recommendations vary from state to state. You probably can use Captan and Maneb or Manzate for fungal control. Check to date to harvest restrictions for the Manzate and Maneb. I am also using Serenade this year, which is more of an organic spray. It is extremely effective when used often enough. 


What fungus do you get? The different ones require a different solution, but the Serenade seems to get just about all of them.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 10, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure what fungus it is....by the looks of photos it could be several...


The clusters get some mummies mixed in with the good grapes...some times the whole cluster will get like hard raisins.


Once there was even mold on the fruit....so I think I have various fungus out there....depending on how wet the summer is.


It got better when I removed the straw mulch from the rows with the susceptible vines...I removed all the diseased fruit, then I cleaned out under the vines, stirred up the dirt and now try to keep it very clean between those rows underneath the vines....it has made it much better.


I see those sprays mentioned and have never seen them for sale...I suppose vine supply companies carry them...where do you get yours????


I want to get a routine to spray these few vines...most of the other vines don't seem to have any problems...and now I try to buy hardy ones that are more disease resistant.....


I have kept one row [10 plants] of the susceptible vines [Valiant] they are extremely hardy and have tried making wine and found it not to be too bad....have a second batch aging now...put oak/vanilla/and a few peppercorns...it will be better than the first batch...and next time will leave the 'seasonings' in even longer.


Guess the plus of a very dry summer like last year was clean grapes and beautiful disease free roses.


----------



## grapeman (May 10, 2007)

NW you should be able to get the Serenade a number of places in the seed catalogs. You can either get powder and mix yourself or get premixed ready to spray. It isn't really cheap, but what spray is. The Serenade is listed as a BioFungicide safe to use including day of harvest. Do a google.
Here is where I got it. It is about 25 dollars, with like a 25 dollar first time offer so you get it for about 10 dollars shipping.
http://www.gardensalive.com/product.asp?pn=8635&amp;bhcd2=1178842187


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Appleman...looks like a good product...


I have ordered from them before...so nix on the free stuff.


----------

